# Transitioning from English to Western



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

a lot of Western riders use very long stirrups. you are probably used to much shorter stirrups. ask if you can shorten yours. that will help some. and, let them know you are not comfortable galloping on a strange horse, in a strange saddle.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Relax and breathe! I go back back and forth, English to Western with no problems. Other than extra leather on the Western saddle, I don't feel a difference. But, I ride dressage not jumpers so stirrup length is not a problem. Just make sure the saddle you are to ride in is the correct size for you.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

I ride saddleseat under normal circumstances haha  but I made my boyfriend aware that Western riding wasn't exactly my cup of tea and I would prefer if we didn't canter or gallop. His response was "Well all we do when we ride is trot and gallop," I guess they don't canter? Lol I believe the saddle I rode in last time was a bit big for me and I'll-fitting to my saddlebred. My dad made me ride in it even though I clearly expressed my concerns to him. I'll ask for a short stirrup when riding with my boyfriend and his grandma and I'll remember to relax and breathe as best as I can. I'll also be riding a quarter horse which will be new to me. The only non-saddlebred horse I've ridden was a 13 hh Welsh pony haha so I do hope this ride goes well


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Quarter horses aren't usually very hot, so that may make your ride a bit easier--I'm a bit concerned that your dad made you ride in an ill fitting saddle o.o 

Regardless, I just wanted to toss out there that I have this same issue. I have been a Hunter/Jumper rider for 15 years now--put me in a western saddle and it's like I don't know how to ride xD Embarrassing--it's definitely on my list to learn!

Let us know how the next ride goes~


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

saddlebred99 said:


> Hi there! I recently got invited to ride with my boyfriends and his grandma. I was so excited until he mentioned that all they ride is western. I've ridden English all my life and I've only ridden western once. Everyone took off galloping and I had no choice but to go with them or be left behind. So I took off and realized that I had little to no use of my legs and tensed up really bad. I got a pretty bad leg cramp and my right ankle got really sore after a while. Do you guys have any tips to prevent this from happening again? I want this trail ride to go as smoothly as possible. Thanks in advance!


As long as a saddle fits the rider decently, the type of saddle one rides in should not be that important. Unless jumping, I adjust stirrups on any saddle to hang near my ankles when my feet are out of the stirrups. This adjustment provides a very low center of gravity while allowing one or two inches of clearance in the crotch if standing in the stirrups.

The Western saddle you were using may have been too wide for your pelvic structure. If you have a choice try several saddles to see which fits best. Also, is there any reason you could not ride in your English saddle on a trail ride with others riding in Western saddles? 

Another consideration is that perceived differences may have caused tension which would make a ride less easy in any saddle. Remember, good riding requires relaxation and balance. With relaxed muscles, gravity does most of the work to make your seat stable. Relaxed muscles throughout your crotch, legs, ankles, and feet allow gravity to settle your seat deeply into the saddle and your legs to wrap around the horse's sides without muscular effort on your part. 

With relaxed muscles, you can quickly and easily make any subtle changes required to maintain your balance whether you are walking, trotting, cantering, or galloping.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Zexious- Same here! Western is so different from just having this little piece of leather underneath you. My dad really doesn't know a lot about tack fitting or horses in general but he likes to think he does. He's one of those dads where it's "you do what I say or you can go home and get a beating." It's never fun to ride with him.

TXhorseman- Thanks for the advice  The reason I had to ride western was because my dad made me. He knows I'm not comfortable riding western but he honestly couldn't care less. As I pointed out above, he's on of those dads where it's "do what I say or else." He never really has a reason for stuff he makes me do. Step dads...:-|


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Is bringing along english tack and using it instead an option? The horse is unlikely to care less about the difference in the saddle so long as it fits properly, and if you're more comfortable that's the important part. 

The headgear could be a little more of a concern especially if the horse has never gone english, is not accustomed to contact, and has only ever been neck-reigned it's entire life, but you could even just use the western headgear with the english saddle as it seems like the saddle is your biggest concern moreso than the headgear. It's also been my experience that some horses are versatile and you may be surprised at how fast they adjust to english headgear.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

PrivatePilot said:


> Is bringing along english tack and using it instead an option? The horse is unlikely to care less about the difference in the saddle so long as it fits properly, and if you're more comfortable that's the important part.
> 
> The headgear could be a little more of a concern especially if the horse has never gone english, is not accustomed to contact, and has only ever been neck-reigned it's entire life, but you could even just use the western headgear with the english saddle as it seems like the saddle is your biggest concern moreso than the headgear. It's also been my experience that some horses are versatile and you may be surprised at how fast they adjust to english headgear.


My horse is strongly accustomed to English. This was only his second time riding western. My dad put him in a curb bit which I didn't like. I had to remember to be light on the reigns. I usually ride him in an English pelham. He took to the extra weight of the saddle and strange bit in his mouth like a champ and he got lots of love and treats as well as a well deserved week long break from work. He was so sore  Bringing English tack wasn't an option.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

It wasn't clear to me it was your own horse you were riding.

Is there some reason your dad won't let you ride english in this situation?


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

PrivatePilot said:


> It wasn't clear to me it was your own horse you were riding.
> 
> Is there some reason your dad won't let you ride english in this situation?


None that I know of, no.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Western saddles have lots of variations, as do English. The Circle Y my daughter loves forces my thighs to be at an angle I hate - but there is a groove at that angle for the thigh, and one's legs just cannot go elsewhere.

The slick fork saddle I had made for Mia allows the legs to go anywhere.

Also, many western saddles make it tough to have any significant contact with the lower leg. They are designed that way. We have an ex-ranch horse who tenses up when I ride him because he is used to being ridden with no lower leg contact except for cues. My horse OTOH gets nervous if there is none, because it is what she is used to and her western saddle allows it.

Although I use a longer leg, I still tend to ride a western saddle with a forward seat. That isn't exactly a good thing because the saddle is designed to distribute the weight over a larger area and further back.








​
I wouldn't shorten the stirrups much. The western saddle was designed to be ridden with a long leg. Why fight it?




















http://www.cartermuseum.org/collections/smith/collection.php?mcat=3&scat=37​
Relax and enjoy. It still comes down to moving with the horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

saddlebred99 said:


> Hi there! I recently got invited to ride with my boyfriends and his grandma. I was so excited until he mentioned that all they ride is western. I've ridden English all my life and I've only ridden western once.


You sound like me! I made the transition and loving it, tho I am clearly not a western rider by heart LOL. In the picture below I'm riding my girlfriend's reining mare.


----------

